# Full Lucha Underground shows online?



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

So Lucha Underground has really got me hooked but being in Australia, we don't get it on TV, is there anywhere online that you can watch full shows?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

watchwrestling.to / dailymotion

You can also download 720p versions via torrents (like me).


----------



## ArnDaddy (Jan 30, 2012)

If you want to torrent you should be able to find them below, but you can also see them online too.

Make sure you keep us posted on how you are finding the season on the Lucha Underground No Spoilers Thread. Always happy to hear from new believers.


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

They had a tweet that said El Ray Network is on Sling TV, www.sling.com. It's an app that you can watch live or on demand cable channels for $20/month. So if you have a computer, phone, tablet, Roku, etc... and didn't want to torrent or stream it, there is another option.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Google it and 50 sites will pop up how to watch wrestling online, WWE/TNA/ROH/Lucha.. Finding these sites is very easy.


----------



## ArnDaddy (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure Sling is available outside the US though @Jaunties. I know I for sure can't get it in the UK


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for bringing it to my attention. That's very annoying. By chance, did you try changing the country on your VPN? We've done that several times to be able to watch some European channels online with success. If not, i'll start their free trial later when I get back to my computer to try it out.


----------



## ArnDaddy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah I have a VPN that I use, both to watch british shows when in America and also to hide my IP for my torrents whilst in the UK, I would say it probably would work like that - I just I don't know if the OP uses a VPN


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

Crewz said:


> Google it and 50 sites will pop up how to watch wrestling online, WWE/TNA/ROH/Lucha.. Finding these sites is very easy.


Yup. Don't want to be rude but I don't get why so many people need help to find streamings or torrents for wrestling.


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Stetho said:


> Yup. Don't want to be rude but I don't get why so many people need help to find streamings or torrents for wrestling.


I agree that the easiest way is to google and find a free stream. But for those who don't like using free streams or torrents there's still ways to access channels from all over the world. I have some family members that don't like going the free steam/torrent route. I've suggested it but they just aren't interested. To each his own.

I found a very helpful thread on reddit that specifically talks about accessing Sling TV in another country: https://www.reddit.com/r/cordcutters/comments/2ztdbf/sling_tv_in_canada_way/ That method can also be used for other content if you have issues accessing HBO, Hulu, Netflix, etc...

It's a bit more work than a google search but it works. More options are always a good thing. Hope that helps!


----------

